# How many days in a row can u use same buck



## Franky77 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a buck and 4 does, I was planning on breeding a different doe a day + rebreeding the same doe three hours later. So that's two breeding per day four days in a row... Is this OK??? Thx u!


----------



## flemishwhite (Apr 2, 2016)

Franky77 said:


> I have a buck and 4 does, I was planning on breeding a different doe a day + rebreeding the same doe three hours later. So that's two breeding per day four days in a row... Is this OK??? Thx u!



Sorry, can't help. I don't have answers to these questions since I paid $600 to have my two Flemmish baby does neutered.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 2, 2016)

Moving this to the Rabbitry and Showroom section because you're probably more likely to get answers there


----------



## Franky77 (Apr 2, 2016)

Azerane-interested to know what breed is that in your profile pic??


----------



## ladysown (Apr 2, 2016)

You can use the same buck every day.

As long as you get a cover by the buck (and see ejaculate in the does vent) you don't need to rebreed her again three hours later. Most breeders want two covers, but one will do the trick too.

I am assuming that you have an end result for all the kits you will potentially get? If not, think over your plans more carefully.


----------



## StormyB (Apr 3, 2016)

Do NOT breed unless you already have good homes for the babies or KNOW FOR A FACT you're keeping them. I got my female already pregnant[we weren't aware of this when we got her] and I kept all four babies, along with both parents. Four does times...lets say at least 3 babies each, is 12 babies. If you are not prepared to either take care of twelve babies, plus parents[meaning 19 rabbits] or do not have homes for 12 babies do not breed.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 4, 2016)

Franky77 said:


> Azerane-interested to know what breed is that in your profile pic??



Breed is a Smoke Pearl, and the colour is Marten. However smoke pearl marten colour is also available in other breeds.


----------



## majorv (Apr 4, 2016)

StormyB said:


> Do NOT breed unless you already have good homes for the babies or KNOW FOR A FACT you're keeping them. I got my female already pregnant[we weren't aware of this when we got her] and I kept all four babies, along with both parents. Four does times...lets say at least 3 babies each, is 12 babies. If you are not prepared to either take care of twelve babies, plus parents[meaning 19 rabbits] or do not have homes for 12 babies do not breed.


 
This sounds kind of like an unsolicited, anti-breeding posting, which I don't believe is allowed here. You can't assume this is person is breeding pet rabbits and/or breeding irresponsibly. JMO


----------

